# I was asked to quit driving for Uber.



## mariasuber

It’s been fun driving in Los Angeles! Love the night life and perky energetic passengers who can carry on a intellectualy stimulating conversation for the entire trip. I won’t forget a few. . I won’t miss the times parking enforcement made me wet my pants! ( flashing roof lights behind me) passengers get a chuckle. I sure won’t miss the inebriated and The pen. 

It’s been very difficult and hard on my body. I find myself frequently needing to run / jog around the block to stave off mental exhaustion and body aches.

I wish you all good luck. Keep it real in the forums.

Update: 1/3/18 I was hired today, working in downtown Los Angeles.

FYI: rates in Los Angeles are low. Base fare $ 0.00 per mile .96 , per minute .11 cents. This is before Uber fees.


----------



## Fubernuber

mariasuber said:


> It's been fun driving in Los Angeles! Love the night life and perky energetic passengers who can carry on a intellectualy stimulating conversation for the entire trip. I won't forget a few. . I won't miss the times parking enforcement made me wet my pants! ( flashing roof lights behind me) passengers get a chuckle. I sure won't miss the inebriated and The pen.
> 
> It's been very difficult and hard on my body. I find myself frequently needing to run / jog around the block to stave off mental exhaustion and body aches.
> 
> I wish you all good luck. Keep it real in the forums.


Best decision one can ever make is to deactivate uber from their phone


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Is that Los Angeles, CA, or Los Angeles, Argentina?


----------



## Over/Uber

Who axed you to quit, someone important in your life who is worried about you and your safety?


----------



## UbingInLA

How long did you last? Curious


----------



## mariasuber

Fubernuber said:


> Best decision one can ever make is to deactivate uber from their phone


do you mean, uninstall? Done.



Over/Uber said:


> Who axed you to quit, someone important in your life who is worried about you and your safety?


Family thinks fellow drivers are sociopaths. I was using the Los Angeles forum to get industry tips on where and when to drive.



UbingInLA said:


> How long did you last? Curious


I drove 2 weeks in denver. About 2 weeks in Los Angeles. Drivers in LA are tough! I dont know how anyone could drive for low rates and not have a bleak outlook.

I see these LAX drivers are rough as nails. I come home I am drained.actially I am seriously drained.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

mariasuber said:


> do you mean, uninstall? Done.
> 
> Family thinks fellow drivers are sociopaths. I was using the Los Angeles forum to get industry tips on where and when to drive.
> 
> I drove 2 weeks in denver. About 2 weeks in Los Angeles. Drivers in LA are tough! I dont know how anyone could drive for low rates and not have a bleak outlook.
> 
> I see these LAX drivers are rough as nails. I come home I am drained.actially I am seriously drained.


It is difficult to understand why so many people drive when you consider the low rates, car depreciation, danger and stress all combined.


----------



## UberHammer

mariasuber said:


> Family thinks fellow drivers are sociopaths.


This is a natural result of doing UberX and UberPool.


----------



## Fubernuber

mariasuber said:


> do you mean, uninstall? Done.
> 
> Family thinks fellow drivers are sociopaths. I was using the Los Angeles forum to get industry tips on where and when to drive.
> 
> I drove 2 weeks in denver. About 2 weeks in Los Angeles. Drivers in LA are tough! I dont know how anyone could drive for low rates and not have a bleak outlook.
> 
> I see these LAX drivers are rough as nails. I come home I am drained.actially I am seriously drained.


I think what you notice is people who normally work hard for minimum wage flipping burgers progress to a little more than minimum wage driving cars.


----------



## mariasuber

1.5xorbust said:


> It is difficult to understand why so many people drive when you consider the low rates, car depreciation, danger and stress all combined.


Well I can relate. Recently laid off from work. Desperation will do that.


----------



## oscardelta

Fubernuber said:


> I think what you notice is people who normally work hard for minimum wage flipping burgers progress to a little more than minimum wage driving cars.


Overall, the burger-flipping is a better gig which would be more lucrative over the long run.


----------



## Misaelz28

I tried working a 9 to 5 but after driving over 2 years I had to quit that 9to 5 job, I love my own hours and sleep well


----------



## nash801

1.5xorbust said:


> It is difficult to understand why so many people drive when you consider the low rates, car depreciation, danger and stress all combined.


Because they are stupid


----------



## 1.5xorbust

nash801 said:


> Because they are stupid


Does that mean mean the more you drive the stupider you are?


----------



## Fubernuber

1.5xorbust said:


> Does that mean mean the more you drive the stupider you are?


If you are driving uber with the goal of driving uber in the future then yes you are awfully dumwitted


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Fubernuber said:


> If you are driving uber with the goal of driving uber in the future then yes you are awfully dumwitted


I think the less you drive the less stupider you are.


----------



## mariasuber

You want to see stupid? Look at the Los Angeles forum. Somethings not right. They talk about farts, ducks, photoshop earnings, multiple screen names and somethings not right. Drivers claiming they drive in multiple cities 1000 miles apart simultaneously. No wonder Uber is often in the headlines with misbehaving drivers. Absolutely no talk connected to increasing your pay. Just personal bs. Lots of Youtube videos with young boys content. 

Few screws loose, Off the rocker forum members.

Edit: I just read it’s possible to have Uber company employees posting in these forums. That explains a lot. Good luck!


----------



## Steve2967

1.5xorbust said:


> It is difficult to understand why so many people drive when you consider the low rates, car depreciation, danger and stress all combined.


It's more difficult to understand following and posting on a driver forum when you don't drive?

Lonely?



nash801 said:


> Because they are stupid


Is it more or less dumb than actively posting on a driver forum when you don't drive?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Fubernuber

mariasuber said:


> You want to see stupid? Look at the Los Angeles forum. Somethings not right. They talk about farts, ducks, photoshop earnings, multiple screen names and somethings not right. Drivers claiming they drive on multiple cities simultaneously. No wonder Uber is often in the headlines with misbehaving drivers. Absolutely no talk connected to increasing your pay. Just personal bs.
> 
> Few screws loose, Off the rocker forum members.


Most of them think like socialists. Everyone makes the same. Doctors make the same as drivers. Now drivers make the same minimum wage as burger flippers. To cali progressives its progress.


----------



## RedANT

1.5xorbust said:


> It is difficult to understand why so many people drive when you consider the low rates, car depreciation, danger and stress all combined.


Viability of driving for Uber depends largely on what other options people have.

An example... my current week stats:

Hours on Uber platform: 36.1 (6 days, driving from 4a-10a)
Earnings: $874.80
Trips: 60

Gross per trip: $14.58
Gross per hour: $24.23

Expenses: $168.87 /wk

Car payment: $249.00 /mo or $63.00 /wk
Full insurance coverage + rideshare rider from USAA: $87.45 /mo or $21.87 /wk
Gas: 3 tanks per week @$28.00 = $84.00

$874.80 - 168.87 = $705.93 week NET
$705.93 / 36.1 hrs = $19.55 /hr NET

Not included in calculations: $42.00 in cash tips

Is it great money? NO. It is, however, better than the current available earning options that many drivers have to choose from.


----------



## Milito

RedANT said:


> Viability of driving for Uber depends largely on what other options people have.
> 
> An example... my current week stats:
> 
> Hours on Uber platform: 36.1 (6 days, driving from 4a-10a)
> Earnings: $874.80
> Trips: 60
> 
> Gross per trip: $14.58
> Gross per hour: $24.23
> 
> Expenses: $168.87 /wk
> 
> Car payment: $249.00 /mo or $63.00 /wk
> Full insurance coverage + rideshare rider from USAA: $87.45 /mo or $21.87 /wk
> Gas: 3 tanks per week @$28.00 = $84.00
> 
> $874.80 - 168.87 = $705.93 week NET
> $705.93 / 36.1 hrs = $19.55 /hr NET
> 
> Is it great money? NO. It is, however, better than the current available earning options that many drivers have to choose from.


You forgot tolls and a little detail called maintenance. If you have a financed vehicle which I am sure you do! I am certain that the vehicle won't last you for 4-5 years, most loans are 60 months , think about it bud


----------



## RedANT

Milito said:


> You forgot tolls and a little detail called maintenance. If you have a financed vehicle which I am sure you do! I am certain that the vehicle won't last you for 4-5 years, most loans are 60 months , think about it bud


- Tolls in the last 30 days were approx $7.00 Fairly minor expense, but if you sweat over it, feel free to add it into your calculations.
- I put aprox 800 miles on the vehicle per week, which adds up to approx 41,600 miles a year, or 208,000 miles over the duration of financing. IMO, a 2017 Nissan should be able to easily run that many miles with proper oil changes and maintenance. If you can't afford basic vehicle maintenance, you probably are best off turning in your keys and buying a bus pass.


----------



## Milito

RedANT said:


> - Tolls in the last 30 days were approx $7.00 Fairly minor expense, but if you sweat over it, feel free to add it into your calculations.
> - I put aprox 800 miles on the vehicle per week, which adds up to approx 41,600 miles a year, or 208,000 miles over the duration of financing. IMO, a 2017 Nissan should be able to easily run that many miles with proper oil changes and maintenance. If you can't afford basic vehicle maintenance, you probably are best off turning in your keys and buying a bus pass.


2017 Nissan, $249 per month. Remember is not only oil changes. Cleaning, tires, batteries, brakes, suspensions, lower arm controls, etc..... if you are paying $249 you are driving a sentra, versa or a used altima. You are carrying extra weight on each of those 41k miles you say you drive, I bet you are closer to 60k to 70k miles per year. Don't lie to yourself


----------



## RedANT

Milito said:


> 2017 Nissan, $249 per month. Remember is not only oil changes. Cleaning, tires, batteries, brakes, suspensions, lower arm controls, etc..... if you are paying $249 you are driving a sentra, versa or a used altima. You are carrying extra weight on each of those 41k miles you say you drive, I bet you are closer to 60k to 70k miles per year. Don't lie to yourself


Cleaning? $20 /mo for unlimited car washes, and unlimited vacuuming using a wet/dry vac in my garage. Tires? $300 /yr. Battery? How often do you change yours? Over the term of financing, it may need to be changed once, *maybe* twice. ALL of your "concerns" are routine maintenance that would normally have to be done by any driver, regardless or whether they drive for Uber or not.

You rudely insinuate that I'm a liar or a dumbass who doesn't know how many miles I drive per year. You don't know me or my situation. Quit making unqualified assumptions. Unlike many here, I don't rely on rideshare income to live off of, and I spend a lot more time "offline" managing my rental properties and vacationing. Don;t lie to yourself and think that we're all like you. Some of us have found success in this, and in prior life endeavors.


----------



## Cynergie

oscardelta said:


> Overall, the burger-flipping is a better gig which would be more lucrative over the long run.


Adding: burger flipping gigs give you genuine opportunities for vertical mobility based on individual merit.

eg under McD/BK achievement system, a n00b high school kid can go from crew sandwich maker to shift manager in a month. The amount of benefits, sick leave, and pay potentially increase with worker longetivity/veteran status. And it all depends on how committed a worker is to getting promoted.

With Uber's achivement system, workers get virtual badges For the same minimum wage pay. Regardless of the quality of their professionalism, vet status as safe driver, ranking based on customer feedback/rating. And zero benefits, pay increases, or vertical mobility to be expected anytime in the future.

You can potentially sue McD/BK if you have a work related accident while on the clock. You can't potentially sue Uber if you have a work related accident while on the clock. But as a superior alternative, you can pay your $$$$ deductible.

Burger gig >>> Uber gig on a 24/7/365


----------



## bsliv

RedANT said:


> Viability of driving for Uber depends largely on what other options people have.
> 
> An example... my current week stats:
> 
> Hours on Uber platform: 36.1 (6 days, driving from 4a-10a)
> Earnings: $874.80
> Trips: 60
> 
> Gross per trip: $14.58
> Gross per hour: $24.23
> 
> Expenses: $168.87 /wk
> 
> Car payment: $249.00 /mo or $63.00 /wk
> Full insurance coverage + rideshare rider from USAA: $87.45 /mo or $21.87 /wk
> Gas: 3 tanks per week @$28.00 = $84.00
> 
> $874.80 - 168.87 = $705.93 week NET
> $705.93 / 36.1 hrs = $19.55 /hr NET
> 
> Not included in calculations: $42.00 in cash tips
> 
> Is it great money? NO. It is, however, better than the current available earning options that many drivers have to choose from.


I agree that the lack of other options is a prime reason most drive. I don't agree with your cost to drive. A car payment should only be included in the cost to drive if the car is used exclusively for the business, the car is expected to last exactly as long as the term of the loan, and the car will be worth $0 at the end of the term. That scenario is not too common. For example, two people buy the exact same car and drive the exact same mileage. One driver put a $10k down payment and the other financed the entire cost of the car. The one with the down payment will have a much lower monthly payment, but their cost to drive is the same.

What should be calculated is what are the additional cost to drive for rideshare. The costs include depreciation, maintenance, expected repairs, and miscellaneous costs. The miscellaneous cost include additional insurance for rideshare, not the amount used for personal insurance. For example, if you don't drive rideshare, it may cost you $100 / month. That is a sunk cost whether or not one drives for rideshare. That is not a cost to drive for rideshare. Maintenance costs (tires, brakes, battery, filters, fluids, etc.) can be calculated by looking in the owners manual for scheduled service and apply a cost for each service. Depreciation is an estimate but can be fairly accurately estimated. Expected repairs are also an estimate but can be a bit more difficult to calculate. For example, you determine 50% of cars will need a transmission at 200,000 miles. The cost to replace the ****** is $4000. The expected repair cost for the ****** alone is $0.01 per mile. Shopping for an extended warranty could give better insight into expected repairs.

Doing the detailed cost analysis will tell you how much per mile your costs are.


----------



## RedANT

bsliv said:


> I agree that the lack of other options is a prime reason most drive. I don't agree with your cost to drive. A car payment should only be included in the cost to drive if the car is used exclusively for the business, the car is expected to last exactly as long as the term of the loan, and the car will be worth $0 at the end of the term. That scenario is not too common. For example, two people buy the exact same car and drive the exact same mileage. One driver put a $10k down payment and the other financed the entire cost of the car. The one with the down payment will have a much lower monthly payment, but their cost to drive is the same.
> 
> What should be calculated is what are the additional cost to drive for rideshare. The costs include depreciation, maintenance, expected repairs, and miscellaneous costs. The miscellaneous cost include additional insurance for rideshare, not the amount used for personal insurance. For example, if you don't drive rideshare, it may cost you $100 / month. That is a sunk cost whether or not one drives for rideshare. That is not a cost to drive for rideshare. Maintenance costs (tires, brakes, battery, filters, fluids, etc.) can be calculated by looking in the owners manual for scheduled service and apply a cost for each service. Depreciation is an estimate but can be fairly accurately estimated. Expected repairs are also an estimate but can be a bit more difficult to calculate. For example, you determine 50% of cars will need a transmission at 200,000 miles. The cost to replace the ****** is $4000. The expected repair cost for the ****** alone is $0.01 per mile. Shopping for an extended warranty could give better insight into expected repairs.
> 
> Doing the detailed cost analysis will tell you how much per mile your costs are.


In my case, the vehicle was purchased by my company specifically for use as an Uber car, and is generally limited to deductible work miles. (I purchased it so that I wouldn't have to put miles on my 535i and RX350) If we're assuming that the vehicle will be worth $0.00 at end of term, then long term depreciation will be 100%. The total cost of the vehicle and maintenance divided by the duration that the vehicle will be in service.

My point is, and always has been, that whether or not Uber is worth ones time and effort largely depends on varying factors like market, vehicle type, cost of operation and effort put forth to make said endeavor successful. It may not work for everyone, but it does work for some of us.


----------



## Bphelps

mariasuber said:


> do you mean, uninstall? Done.
> 
> Family thinks fellow drivers are sociopaths. I was using the Los Angeles forum to get industry tips on where and when to drive.
> 
> I drove 2 weeks in denver. About 2 weeks in Los Angeles. Drivers in LA are tough! I dont know how anyone could drive for low rates and not have a bleak outlook.
> 
> I see these LAX drivers are rough as nails. I come home I am drained.actially I am seriously drained.


How was Denver vs LA?


----------



## mariasuber

Bphelps said:


> How was Denver vs LA?


Net rates are $0.00base fare, .72 cents a mile , .11 cents a minute. Rates are terrible, streets are overly saturated with Uber and Lyft drivers at all hours. Worst of all, I don't see any kind of resistance against The TNC's.

The Los Angeles forums are over run by company personnel and or individuals with questionable psychological profiles. Such as compare the conversations posted against any other forums. You'll find LA more child like in nature and full of fits and tantrums. M

I don't see any hope. Uber has been running over this group of people for years to the point of removing driver profitability.

I'm on my 3rd round of interviews for a local utility company. No longer drive.

I miss Denver.


----------



## gofry

1.5xorbust said:


> Does that mean mean the more you drive the stupider you are?


Yes.


----------



## gizmotheboss

I Agree. If you can't add 54 cents per mile for car expenses and see you are losing money then you are stupid as well as myself because almost every trip is a loss.


gofry said:


> Yes.


----------



## bsliv

RedANT said:


> My point is, and always has been, that whether or not Uber is worth ones time and effort largely depends on varying factors like market, vehicle type, cost of operation and effort put forth to make said endeavor successful. It may not work for everyone, but it does work for some of us.


I agree with your point. My point was that many don't know how to calculate their cost to drive. You attempted to support your point with a personal example.

Research indicates the average $32,000 new car will cost $40,000 to drive 75,000 miles over 5 years. If one's vehicle was bought specifically for business, the rate of about $0.54 / mile applies.

You mention $84 / week for gasoline. Assuming $2.50 / gallon, that's 33.6 gallons. At 25 mpg, that's 840 miles. That's $450 in costs. With a gross of $875, that leaves a net of $425 or under $12 an hour.

Your costs probably aren't $0.54 per mile. It should be lower but it could be higher. Back to your point, $12 / hr may be acceptable to some while $20 / hr may be too low for others. Back to my point, one won't know what they are making without doing a proper cost to drive analysis.


----------



## gizmotheboss

People make every excuse to justify making money how stupid can you get.


----------



## Bodie Bunk

Cynergie said:


> Burger gig >>> Uber gig on a 24/7/365


Looks like this company is toast then.


----------



## Jaobidu

bsliv said:


> I agree with your point. My point was that many don't know how to calculate their cost to drive. You attempted to support your point with a personal example.
> 
> Research indicates the average $32,000 new car will cost $40,000 to drive 75,000 miles over 5 years. If one's vehicle was bought specifically for business, the rate of about $0.54 / mile applies.
> 
> You mention $84 / week for gasoline. Assuming $2.50 / gallon, that's 33.6 gallons. At 25 mpg, that's 840 miles. That's $450 in costs. With a gross of $875, that leaves a net of $425 or under $12 an hour.
> 
> Your costs probably aren't $0.54 per mile. It should be lower but it could be higher. Back to your point, $12 / hr may be acceptable to some while $20 / hr may be too low for others. Back to my point, one won't know what they are making without doing a proper cost to drive analysis.


Dont forget... taxxxxx seasonnn


----------



## RedANT

Jaobidu said:


> Dont forget... taxxxxx seasonnn


Taxes on Uber income is minimal, (or should be) and really shouldn't be a concern compared to those due for pensions, investments, rental income, social security, and other tax sources.


----------



## Cynergie

^^
Can't see how that's possible for most Uber drivers. 

Especially if they're FT driving 12+ hrs/week to meet mortgage, property taxes, and other financial obligations like family. And if they have the added complexity of not living in the market you're working in (i.e. super commuting 60 miles+ and/or sleeping in your vehicle because of said super commute).

If you're making $1.6k+ a week after the rate cuts, that's a $15k to $17k tax burden on the $85k you're making per year. Schedule A itemized EIC, property taxes, mortgage interest etc. filed with a 1040 is the way to minimize the hit you get on Uber's $35/hr income reporting to the IRS.


----------



## RedANT

Cynergie said:


> ^^
> Can't see how that's possible for most Uber drivers.
> 
> Especially if they're FT driving 12+ hrs/week to meet mortgage, property taxes, and other financial obligations like family. And if they have the added complexity of not living in the market you're working in (i.e. super commuting 60 miles+ and/or sleeping in your vehicle because of said super commute).
> 
> If you're making $1.6k+ a week after the rate cuts, that's a $15k to $17k tax burden on the $85k you're making per year. Schedule A itemized EIC, property taxes, mortgage interest etc. filed with a 1040 is the way to minimize the hit you get on Uber's $35/hr income reporting to the IRS.


Not all drivers will have those options, but some of us do. (3 pensions, 5 rental properties, investments, etc)

The pessimistic, Chicken Little, glass half empty crowd here will go out of their way to convince people that they can't succeed, but they should be focusing on finding ways to make it work and make Uber a viable income source. If these people truly can't make driving profitable, they should find something that works better for them rather than throw pity parties on UP. Misery loves company.


----------



## Cynergie

That's exactly my point. Based on what you said here:

"...._Not all drivers will have those options, but some of us do_...."

this is the Catch 22. Drivers like yourself are extremely fortunate to have those tax deductible options. But I think you may be in the minority. I suspect -- many? The majority?--of Uber drivers lack the foresight and/or fortune to have sufficient Schedule A deductions to lower their tax burden. So if they lack the foresight to keep gas/mileage and other operational expense records when it comes to filing their taxes, they're stuck with the standard deductible.

I'm willing to bet most of these drivers are recent immigrants and/or have a long unemployment history, bad credit (which is why the sub lease program was so popular especially among immigrants), and/or have the stigma of being low income/transients households. Given the constant poverty line status Uber keeps its driver base in, many Uber drivers are blocked from virtual financial mobility. If they lack the security of a home/residence and/or are financially forced to Uber FT, then they're screwed. Which is why high cost of living cities like SF has so many homeless/transient Uber drivers sleeping around town.

As you know, the other pitfall is Uber not having to care for its driver base given their independent contractors classification. Which means Uber HR doesn't have to setup 401k/Roth IRAs or other long planning financial benefits for its driver base. The fact Uber failed to provide any favorable FICO ratings to the credit bureaus for XChange sublease drivers should've been a red flag. Had drivers been checking their FICO rating monthly, they would've caught that.

Because many sub lease drivers (the majority whom had bad credit which is why they were in the program in first place) believed Uber would help them out as a creditor every time it deducted the $$$$ monthly bill for their lease. But Uber apparently felt this critical FICO reporting wasn't worth the bother. So now there are former XChange drivers who have the dual misfortune of the same sh#tty credit rating AND no viable car to drive. When you add that to a homeless/transient driver population in a market like SF, many drivers are going to be potentially screwed for taxes come April this year. Especially if they lack deductions and fail to set any taxable income aside.


----------



## mariasuber

Keep on applying for jobs and submitting your resume!!!

This past Monday I was hired for my dream job and had to quit my utility company work.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh

mariasuber said:


> ...perky energetic passengers who can carry on a intellectualy stimulating conversation for the entire trip.
> 
> Update: 1/3/18 I was hired today, working in downtown Los Angeles.


uh.... if your passengers are having intellectually stimulating conversations, then you aren't in Los Angeles.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

1.5xorbust said:


> It is difficult to understand why so many people drive when you consider the low rates, car depreciation, danger and stress all combined.


No stress. I find it relaxing



Milito said:


> You forgot tolls and a little detail called maintenance. If you have a financed vehicle which I am sure you do! I am certain that the vehicle won't last you for 4-5 years, most loans are 60 months , think about it bud


Ya in all reality you made about 450$


----------



## mariasuber

So Happy!!!’


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

bsliv said:


> I agree that the lack of other options is a prime reason most drive. I don't agree with your cost to drive. A car payment should only be included in the cost to drive if the car is used exclusively for the business, the car is expected to last exactly as long as the term of the loan, and the car will be worth $0 at the end of the term. That scenario is not too common. For example, two people buy the exact same car and drive the exact same mileage. One driver put a $10k down payment and the other financed the entire cost of the car. The one with the down payment will have a much lower monthly payment, but their cost to drive is the same.
> 
> What should be calculated is what are the additional cost to drive for rideshare. The costs include depreciation, maintenance, expected repairs, and miscellaneous costs. The miscellaneous cost include additional insurance for rideshare, not the amount used for personal insurance. For example, if you don't drive rideshare, it may cost you $100 / month. That is a sunk cost whether or not one drives for rideshare. That is not a cost to drive for rideshare. Maintenance costs (tires, brakes, battery, filters, fluids, etc.) can be calculated by looking in the owners manual for scheduled service and apply a cost for each service. Depreciation is an estimate but can be fairly accurately estimated. Expected repairs are also an estimate but can be a bit more difficult to calculate. For example, you determine 50% of cars will need a transmission at 200,000 miles. The cost to replace the ****** is $4000. The expected repair cost for the ****** alone is $0.01 per mile. Shopping for an extended warranty could give better insight into expected repairs.
> 
> Doing the detailed cost analysis will tell you how much per mile your costs are.


Your cost to pay for another car like the one you ruined cost one third of your pay. That does not include the expenses like tires and oil, breaks or gas. You earn 1/3 after taxes


----------



## Juugman2208

oscardelta said:


> Overall, the burger-flipping is a better gig which would be more lucrative over the long run.


But who signs up to flip burgers over the "long run" ?


----------



## cujodu

In my “real job” as a state social worker with a master’s degree and 20+ years of experience I make about the same as driving for Uber. Granted there are no expenses and the benefits are better. But factor in a lifetime of student loans and its break-even between the two.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

cujodu said:


> In my "real job" as a state social worker with a master's degree and 20+ years of experience I make about the same as driving for Uber. Granted there are no expenses and the benefits are better. But factor in a lifetime of student loans and its break-even between the two.


You probably won't have a pension with uber though.


----------



## tohunt4me

mariasuber said:


> do you mean, uninstall? Done.
> 
> Family thinks fellow drivers are sociopaths. I was using the Los Angeles forum to get industry tips on where and when to drive.
> 
> I drove 2 weeks in denver. About 2 weeks in Los Angeles. Drivers in LA are tough! I dont know how anyone could drive for low rates and not have a bleak outlook.
> 
> I see these LAX drivers are rough as nails. I come home I am drained.actially I am seriously drained.


You got a Problem with Sociopaths bud !.?


----------



## cujodu

1.5xorbust said:


> You probably won't have a pension with uber though.


I won't have a pension with the state either. unless I work until I'm 79. I moved states a few years ago.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

cujodu said:


> I won't have a pension with the state either. unless I work until I'm 79. I moved states a few years ago.


79 is the new 59.


----------



## Nonya busy

mariasuber said:


> It's been fun driving in Los Angeles! Love the night life and perky energetic passengers who can carry on a intellectualy stimulating conversation for the entire trip. I won't forget a few. . I won't miss the times parking enforcement made me wet my pants! ( flashing roof lights behind me) passengers get a chuckle. I sure won't miss the inebriated and The pen.
> 
> It's been very difficult and hard on my body. I find myself frequently needing to run / jog around the block to stave off mental exhaustion and body aches.
> 
> I wish you all good luck. Keep it real in the forums.
> 
> Update: 1/3/18 I was hired today, working in downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> FYI: rates in Los Angeles are low. Base fare $ 0.00 per mile .96 , per minute .11 cents. This is before Uber fees.


ubering extremely taxing on your body. Gained wait. I haven't seen my peeeniz or toes since i started driving.


----------

